# Insurance Costs



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

I just got a quote from Erie Insurance on my 2005 Outback 26RS for $189 per year. This is $50 deductable on comprehensive and $500 on collision. This seems high to me. Can others give me some understanding of what they pay? Thanks, Mike


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

That sounds pretty good. With USAA I pay $92 every 6 months for $250 deductibles, including towing and labor coverage.

There was a thread about this a while back. Lots of people posted. Try a thread search on USAA.

Randy


----------



## Roloaddict (Oct 29, 2004)

Remember rates change based on location (city, state).
H.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

My USAA was 260 for a full year -- but San Antonio is really high since 1/3 drivers has no insurance --

or green card


----------



## 2girlsmom (Mar 29, 2005)

Wow - we just got a quote yesterday from Progressive at $553 a year for our new 5th wheel! That sounds way too high! Maybe we should check somewhere else!? Any suggestions?


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Our2girls,

Yeah, sounds like you need to remind your insurance company that the 5th wheel is a TRAILER, not a HOUSE. Not a mobile home, either.

Randy


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Mine are just under $250/year Cdn. The cheapest by far when I put it on my Automotive insurance instead of a separate agent.

Thor


----------



## Campfire Squad (Nov 15, 2004)

ours is right around $250. like Thor we went through State Farms which also insures all of our vehicles, place of residence, and Ski-doo.


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

I am paying $$130 every 6 months, so 189 / yr doesn't sound to bad.

Randy I'm jealous of your rates


----------



## kkfbaloo37 (Mar 6, 2005)

Mtn.Mike said:


> I just got a quote from Erie Insurance on my 2005 Outback 26RS for $189 per year. This is $50 deductable on comprehensive and $500 on collision. This seems high to me. Can others give me some understanding of what they pay? Thanks, Mike
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

$171.00 per year.
$500.00 on collision deductable.
$100.00 on comprehensive.

we go through csaa which insures our vehicles and our house.

darrel


----------



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

Thanks for the quick responses. It sounds like I'm "in the ballpark" and since all my other vehicles are with Erie I will go ahead and get the coverage. Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

For once, things are cheaper in Oregon.

I pay $85 a year with a $50 comp deductible. Liabiliy (collision) is covered from the truck.

You guys might want to remind your insurance agent the trailer needs to be PULLED by another vechicle, which should have it's own liabiliy insurance.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Another thing I also get with my premium is FULL roadside assistance... if the trailer or truck breaks down then they tow both .. also if it has a flat tire or anything they assist...

just food for thought..


----------



## Splash Mountainers (May 3, 2004)

We were advised by some wiley old RV veterans to keep our TT and auto insurances separate. Good advice, thought I'd share..


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Splash Mountainers said:


> We were advised by some wiley old RV veterans to keep our TT and auto insurances separate. Good advice, thought I'd share..
> [snapback]35212[/snapback]​


Why?

What are the reasons for this? I continue to get discounts on all my items (home, cars, RV) as I add more to my policy.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I agree...we have home, cars, and Outback under USAA. I fail to see the disadvantage there.

Randy


----------



## Splash Mountainers (May 3, 2004)

if you have to make a claim on any of them, then your premium will go up on all of them. Its all about the risk/reward.

Many folks I know keep them separate for that reason.

Its individual choice for sure. Just thought I'd help see more than one side of cost cutting.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I have kept my trailer on its own policy if I ever have to make a claim my auto and home policy will not suffer. Also check to see what they cover many auto policys don't cover trailers as good. Mine is strickly an rv policy it covers ANY damage for ANY reason to the rv.Towing, road service, hotel, plus x amount for expenses and full replacement cost for 5 years. I will probably keep it for the first few years. Who am I kidding this is Outback number 2 in 2 years.It cost more but I think its worth it when its new.

John


----------



## SanToddCali (May 31, 2007)

We have our boat insurance thru Farmers and our cars, house etc on State Farm. I think if and when we get a TT we'll use our Farmers for it. Makes sense.


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

johnp2000 said:


> I have kept my trailer on its own policy if I ever have to make a claim my auto and home policy will not suffer. Also check to see what they cover many auto policys don't cover trailers as good. Mine is strickly an rv policy it covers ANY damage for ANY reason to the rv.Towing, road service, hotel, plus x amount for expenses and full replacement cost for 5 years. I will probably keep it for the first few years. Who am I kidding this is Outback number 2 in 2 years.It cost more but I think its worth it when its new.
> 
> John


Same here. I use Foremost Insurance. A little bit pricey but worth it if anything goes wrong. They'll even reimburse my vacation expenses.

Mike


----------



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

Oregon_Camper -

Liability coverage is NOT collision coverage. Yes, liability & insured/uninsured motorist coverage does indeed extend from the tow vehicle, but you should have a SEPARATE comprehensive and collision coverage on the trailer -- check your policy and/or declaration page.

I have $500 deductibles on comp & collision and pay $106/year for my 06 23RS.

Thanks,


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Splash Mountainers said:


> We were advised by some wiley old RV veterans to keep our TT and auto insurances separate. Good advice, thought I'd share..


My friend and agent told me that this is false, I was told the same thing by a dealer who sold me some really high priced insurance for my tent trailer. The dealer told me that if I had a accident with the trailer it would not affect my auto insurance. Well my friend said that was not true it didn't mater who insured your trailer if you have a reportable accident your auto insurance can still raise your rates and many do. He said look for good rates that also has the coverage you need. BTW he is not my insurance agent I use a different company. But a lot of RV insurance company would like that rumor to spread. He did say a lot of RV only type insurers were very good but beware of others.

I use State Farm for just about everything, been with them for years and never had a problem.


----------



## Kamm (Apr 27, 2007)

I just finalized my insurance yesterday. Our cost is $220.00 Cdn. This covers loss, theft, replacement, etc. I have been told that the liability (if someone slips and falls in your tt for example) is covered under your home insurance. I informed my house insurance co. that we purchased a tt and they confirmed the liability is with the house insurance and there will be no increase to our premium.
My 2 cents worth.


----------



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

N70Q -

Your agent/friend told you that what was false - that your liability doesn't extend from the tow vehicle?

Each policy maker has different rules, adn there are state mandates that vary, but the extension of liability to from the vehicle to the towed trailer is standard practice. More of a grey area is the liability coverage extension to the trailer from the home policy as Kamm states. I, for example, have separate auto & home liability coverage limits and a separate umbrella policy as well that covers anything I own, tow, do, etc. above and beyond my regular auto & home liability limits.

Used to be a prop/casualty agent in another life.

I've been a happy camper with Ameriprise auto & home insurance for over a decade.

Thanks,


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

This exercise of comparing different kinds of policies in different states and different zip codes within those states really doesn't make a lot of sense.

Check out this  recent posting of mine that tries to summarize the insurance issue. It's got a number of links to insurance discussion threads that you might find interesting.

On a different subject...



johnp2000 said:


> I have kept my trailer on its own policy if I ever have to make a claim my auto and home policy will not suffer.


You might want to carefully read the policy. Most I've seen are secondary to your home policy with regards to contents replacement. When our bikes were stolen off our bike rack, the RV policy would only pay after the homeowners, and it didn't make sense to file with the homeowners because the increase in premium outweighed the cost of the bikes. When we got home, I checked out other RV policies, thinking that ours was out of whack; unfortunately I found out that it was typical.

Ed


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

It's important to remember that there are essentially two kinds of rv insurance. It can be tacked onto your auto/TV policy, or it can be it's own bird.

If you are a fulltimer and have no land-based home, and carry your rv insurance as an add-on to auto/TV insurance, you are a-lookin' for trouble, pardner. Full-timers need a whole different kind of insurance, as they don't have that residential coverage from which so much coverage flows - specifically, liability. If you are that full-timer with add-on insurance, and some flour-borrowing in-law trips on your steps and falls and breaks her face, you have no liability coverage.

Fortunately, we have separate insurance on the 5'er. It runs a bit over $500/year, and covers most everything, including full replacement for five model years and what we paid for it for the next five.

Sluggo


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Sluggo54 said:


> It's important to remember that there are essentially two kinds of rv insurance. ... add-on to auto/TV insurance ... Full-timers need a whole different kind of insurance


In my experience there are three kinds.
Auto Add-on
RV-only part-time
RV-only full-time (often a rider on #2)
Ed


----------



## louvel1 (Jun 9, 2006)

I bought the policy that was sold to me by the dealer. It is $215 per year with a 500 deductible. Never heard of the company before, it is Ameican Modern Insurance.


----------



## jpan28rss (Jul 11, 2006)

I pay $130 a yr under my auto policy. $500 deductable.

Good Luck


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Comp and collision are necessary, but make sure your stuff inside is covered. Some policies only deal with the trailer like a car or truck. The items inside are not covered like your house.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Yep there are 2 kinds of insurance for RV's
1. one that costs a lot
2. one that cost a lot more


----------



## photosal (Nov 16, 2004)

We just went through the 'compare rates' exercise. We continually received mailings concerning Good Sam VIP insurance. They claim it's better and cheaper than the rest. So we requested a quote from them to cover our two trucks and our Outback. Then we took that to our insurance agent for a comparison.

Bottom line we found that we did not have the coverage we needed on the RV. In lieu of full replacement coverage, we only had depreciated value coverage...big difference.

But with new quote from our local agent, we obtained full coverage as defined by Good Sam VIP insurance. But the price tag was a lot less than the Good Sam offering.

The lesson learned for us was to be sure you have an apples to apples comparison before you begin looking at the price tag. Our rig now is covered at the original sticker price for as long as we keep the insurance.


----------



## DuaneEllison (Feb 26, 2006)

Hey guys - I think someone already said this - but just to reiterate - State Farm (my home and auto provider) DOES NOT OFFER full replacement value for RVs. They also do not do GAP insurance on vehicles. I went through Progressive on my OB 26RS - and I am in the process of switching with the new trailer (although I don't know if MT ever sent the stuff through so I am getting worried).

So - make sure you know what you are getting! This really came home for me when my brother (a Deputy Sheriff by the way) was broadsided in his brand new Kia (don't know why he bought that - I think it was for the gas mileage). Anyway he only had it about a month and when all was said and done he had to come up with ANOTHER $2k to finish paying off the car because the insurance only paid the dep value. Right after this I called my agent and asked about GAP insurance and was informed SF doesn't offer it.

With that - I want to make darn sure that if my rig rolls off a cliff or something that a brand new one miraculously reappears in it's place!

Anyway - make sure your policy is really getting what you think you are... I would hate someone else to go through what my brother did... It really blows when you think everything is covered and you are basically left out in the cold...

Duane...


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

...I know that when we purchased our new 5th Wheel I had to fax a copy of the invoice to our insurer (Nationwide) in order to confirm FULL replacement cost, not their "valuation"....

Tricia


----------

